#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Merken van multikabels en microfoonkabels ?

## PM

Welke multikabels en microkabels gebruiken jullie zoal ?

Ik gebruik zelf Gotham-multikabel (www.gotham.ch) en ben er eigenlijk wel heel tevreden over  :Smile:  Ook mijn microkabels zijn van dit merk, en ik vind ze perfect. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Vorig jaar heb ik mij nog 200m microkabel aangekocht, maar deze kabel is minder van kwaliteit, alhoewel het om hetzelfde type kabel ging. Bij het oprollen torst de kabel heel fel. [V] Dus gebruik ik deze kabel voor interne bekabeling van racks enz...

[?] Ik zoek eigenlijk 36-parige multikabel (voor 108P Harting), heeft er iemand tips ? Kwaliteit is wel erg belangrijk. Dus liever geen DAP of zo, want met DAP-snakes (12P) heb ik heel slechte ervaringen  :Frown: (gelukkig heb ik ze zelf nooit aangekocht)

----------


## Mathijs

Tasker is toch nog steeds ons meest gebruikte merk. Erg stevig.

----------


## ronny

maakt takser ook multikabel dan??

----------


## sis

Micro en line kabels: KLOTZ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## ronny

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Micro en line kabels: KLOTZ 
> sis



hehe  wa is klotz nu weer [?][?] :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> ...



Nu maak je een niet erg intelligente indruk...Klotz is een merk dat in de audio/video wereld hoog aangeschreven staat ivm bekabeling.

T

----------


## sis

ja en de prijs per kabeltje is ook niet mis [:I][:I]
sis

----------


## ronny

he sis  nu mag je me als dom beschouwen hoor :Wink: , maar van dat merk had ik nog nooit gehoord. Ik zit ook niet echt in het pro wereldje buiten dit forum dan :Big Grin: .

uiteraard neutrik en tasker kent iedereen :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Ik beschouw je niet als dom hoor [:I][:I] helemaal niet  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Het was wel Tiemen die die opmerking maakte  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## PM

Mogami, Eurocable, Cordial, Belden ... dit zijn enkele merken die mij te binnen schieten. 
Maar hoe is jullie ervaring met deze merken [?]

----------


## sis

Ik kan alleen maar spreken over KLOTZ 
Na een jaartje of 10 mee gewerkt te hebben nooit problemen gehad  :Big Grin: 
en dat is mooi meegenomen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## ronny

sorry sis niet gezien dat de opmerking van tiemen was. [:I][:I]

----------


## Mathijs

Mogami voor in de studio perfect. voor buiten liever niet. Heeft geen multies met extra bescherming om de kabelboom.

----------


## Gast1401081

Tasker heeft heel mooi spul.

verder ben ik heel benieuwd naar die neutrik kabel.

----------


## splash

van damme, is dat wat??

----------


## som

ikke belden multi[^][^]
5 jaar en geheel storings vrij :Big Grin: 
en er sjouwen wat mensen overheen[V]

----------


## som

ikke belden multi[^][^]
5 jaar en geheel storings vrij :Big Grin: 
en er sjouwen wat mensen overheen[V]
whirlwind zie je ook veel maar dit schijnt nogal duur te zijn

----------


## PowerSound

Is Sommer Cable iets waard ?

----------


## som

geen idee nooit van gehoord, sorry[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## lifesound

wel, ik zit veel met PA bezig, en doe daarbuiten een pak cablagewerk voor enkele degelijke firma's. Mijn ervaringen:
Klotz: rotkabel
Belden: zéér degelijke kabel, maar durft wel wat raar beginnen te doen na enig intensief gebruik op de baan.
Eurocable: lijkt mij een betrouwbare keuze te zijn voor alle baanwerk!
Mogami: hehehe ... ik denk dat dit topklasse is  :Big Grin: 
Draka: zéér goede digitale audiokabel
Cordial: bwa, past bij mij in de schuif bij klotz.

Voila! Maar volgens mij heeft iedereen zijn idee daarover...

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Heb gisteren een foldertje gekregen van "PROCAB",zien er degelijke kabels uit,met prijzen die rond DAP-kabel prijzen liggen.Iemand ervaring met dit merk?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Cordial kabel vind ik prima, zolang je er ook maar gewoon goed mee omgaat krijg je er een heel degelijk product voor; zeker voor zo'n prijs! Denk dat je even moet kijken wie er met die kabels omgaat. Als het is voor verhuur setjes zou ik echt goeie kabel kopen; krijg veel te verduren. Als het alleen meegaat met je eigen personeel waarvan je weet dat ze netjes met de spullen omgaan kun je met Cordial of (zie boven) ook prima uit de voeten; en ach: elk kabeltje gaat na een tijdje wel een stuk!

----------


## laserguy

Powersound heeft nog geen antwoord gekregen op zijn vraag (en ik ben daar ook nieuwsgierig naar): Wat vinden jullie van SommerCable?

----------


## Controller

Belden en Cordial vind goed,

Trouwens de DAP kabels zijn ook wel redelijk.

----------


## ralph

multikabel: klotz, ook het steekveld.
mic en overige lijnsignalen tasker met neutrik connectoren
verloopjes xlr male-xlr male (of femalevariant) en cinch-xlr, jack-xlr: dap

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Sommer maakt kwalitatief goede kabels. Via de website kan je een folder aanvragen en krijg je meteen samples mee gestuurd. De DAP multikabels op stagewheel worden ook door enkele grotere verhuurbedrijven gebruikt, zoals ACS. Bij hun zit er om de spinner wel een zakje van whirlwind  :Wink:

----------


## joe

ik heb geen ervaring met SommerCable, wat ik wel weet is dat je moet oppassen als hun er een harting op zetten voor je, ze hebben een ander idee over de volgorde van de pinnen dan wij.

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:en krijg je meteen samples mee gestuurd.



En heel Nederlands...wat is de site  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

kijk maar op www.sommercable.com

ps. die samples lijken dan wel Nederlands, maar daar hebben onze Duitse vrienden wel rekening mee gehouden  :Wink:  Een kabel van 30 cm schiet niet op.....

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> Mijn ervaringen:
> Klotz: rotkabel



Geldt dat dan alleen voor de kabel op zich, of ook voor alles errond? En misschien iets specifieker wat Klotz precies gelijk maakt aan rotkabel...En bij welke "degelijke firma's" wordt dan niets van Klotz gebruikt?

----------

